# My Great Dane and Boston Terrier!



## pinkpantherjazz (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are my baby's!

Smokey the Boston is turning 3 in November and Emma the Dane will be 2 in September.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

That face!! Lovve those blue eyes!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Emma looks a lot like my cousin's dane Mr. Bign's. Emma's ears are cracking me up. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Bostons Rock Both Your Pups Are Great


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Those ears on your Great Dane are sooo Cute  Not to mention those blue eyes!

Both dogs are adorable!


----------



## Veltish (Jul 29, 2007)

WOW. I love your great dane... they're so amazing. love the big nose!


----------

